# IVER JOHNSON 1897ish "Lovell Special" Racer



## corbettclassics (Jun 23, 2017)

My lovely old Iver Johnson Racer believed to be about 1897.  Now resides in the museum with Pete.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 23, 2017)

..................and I will always thank Bill for selling me this bike, it was my first purchase when I had the stupid notion that all I would ever want is just ONE !!!  We all know how that idea played out as this bike got me "hooked" for sure.  Bill is correct, it is at the Fitchburg Historical Society right now as part of the Iver Johnson Bike Show.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

